# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products  Asansambox(Qcn Reader_Writer Rev1.1.2)Released Add Read and Write Security

## mohamed73

* Add  
Read and Write Security  
For*    *SM-G900A 
SM-G900F
SM-G900M
SM-G900P* *SM-G900T
SM-G900V
SM-G900W8 SM-G900R4
SM-G900T
SM-G900V
SM-G900W8*   *And most other qualcomm phones for test(beta) *     *About security file*  *restore orginal imei after wipe efs without use cert or lose imei :-)
or
backup imei phone before use any operation
or
restore null imei to orginal after flash   *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Updates Will Continue!   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   BR
ASANSAM TEAM*

----------

